# FLIP OUT TRUNK



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

does anyone know how to do a flip out trunk. i was looking on car domain on this page http://www.cardomain.com/ride/804174/1 and he has his trunk this way. i want to know how to do this to my b14? any suggestions?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

when did they start making altezza's for the S13 FB????? :ugh:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Search you poop head.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=90876
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=57556&highlight=flip+flop+trunk
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7990&highlight=flip+flop+trunk




RBI*04 said:


> when did they start making altezza's for the S13 FB????? :ugh:












I think that looks pretty good, since they are blacked out. If they were the clear ones, then I would have to agree it doesnt belong.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yah all you need to do is get hinges at home depot.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Butt Hurt said:


> \
> 
> I think that looks pretty good, since they are blacked out. If they were the clear ones, then I would have to agree it doesnt belong.



I agree. I think that looks pretty sick.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> yah all you need to do is get hinges at home depot.


yup, he's right. unless you want to get a motorized one.....


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm definitely liking those blacked out Altezza's..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hahahahaha, he's got a 2.5 inch exhaust on his GA. a stock sentra with an automatic could rape him at the track.........and thats really sad.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

But pete, he has 165 horses! :fluffy: 

Har har har..

I never knew cold air intakes and big ass wheels give you a 50 horsepower gain from stock crank HP.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

hey man i just finished my own flip flop trunk its really easy just get some hinges and a few free hours

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=98130


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

3volut!on said:


> hey man i just finished my own flip flop trunk its really easy just get some hinges and a few free hours
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=98130


see i want to do it, its just that i dont want my trunk to rattle like crazy every time the subs hit.


----------

